# R35 leather dash



## N3ldv (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi just recently got my gtr and was wondering if anyone protected the dash or just wiped it down with a micro fibre.? Looking to try keep the leather in as good as condition as I can


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am assuming it’s a eba with leather dash not that it makes any differece, but anyway if you go to a sofa store they normally sell a leather feed which such stop it drying out. I can’t think for the life of me the brand I used But a quick search on eBay or google will show some.


----------



## N3ldv (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks yes it’s an eba, I do have meguiars leather balm but when I used it on the other car it gives a slight shiny finish which I don’t want. Looking to try have the leather as natural looking as possible as I don’t want my dash all shiney


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am pretty much the same regarding the non shine finish, if you have a car interior specialist near you they can probably advice best and supply the correct product for you.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Using too much product 

you only need a small amount & it then needs buffing off 

will also depend what else others have put on it previously


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Zymol Treat gives a nice matt, and therefore, real looking finish. Apply sparingly, wipe only one way and don't buff it unless you want shine. Not cheap at £30+ quid for 200ml but MILES better than the popular brands.


----------

